# Lucky Lab Ride This Sunday



## Boris (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a reminder about the upcoming ride. The weather should be nice, so bring a ride, and tell anyone that may be interested.
Lucky Labrador 1940 NW Quimby St., Sunday Feb 5 at 12:30pm


----------



## fatbike (Jan 31, 2012)

Very excited about this weekends ride. It is supposed to be great whether. SUPERBIKE SUNDAY 1


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be there !!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 1, 2012)

*Superbike Sunday I         Portland Ride and Meet Feb Sun 5th 12:30*

Another thing to be said here is...the focus is 30s balloon era bicycles but anyone and everyone is welcome... always. So bring your bicycle whatever it might be and enjoy, have a beer or coffee or whatever your pleasure and enjoy great company with like minded collectors with the same idea as a fun time. A Fun hobby in the bicycle form no matter what is, is what it's all about. See you all there!!!


The one thing I love about this town is that every morning I wake and commute to work which is right outside my door... In my neighborhood is the aroma of roasting coffee beans and barley hops in the brewery blocks of downtown Portland Oregon where there is also unlimited places to bike. Anyone here on The Cabe visiting Portland please feel free to contact us anytime for a beer or ride.


Thank you
Derek Romero

Dave Marko


And all of us here in Portland Oregon.

503.708.2627


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

*Still working on a club name*

What about "River City Old Fat Tired Riders"? You can take it either way.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 2, 2012)

We should do a hat suggestion trick with all who show on Sunday. I kinda like "Bridgetown ballooners" Or something with Bridgetown or perhaps Slabtown something a part of the Portland.


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll bring a list of all the proposed names. Everyone can take a look at it and we can narrow it down to two or three. Then the group as a whole can have a final vote. If it's a tie, in the hat they go.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 5, 2012)

Be there or be square.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 5, 2012)

Another beautiful day in Portland, Oregon.......


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 5, 2012)

That's a nice bluebird.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 5, 2012)

*Another Rainy Ride in PDX Pics............*

Just kidding, no rain just shine and a great ride! Thanks to Derek for the artistic Bluebird "head shot". 

Brad


----------



## Boris (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures guys. Beautiful day for a ride!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 6, 2012)

*More pix!!!*

The lab ride.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 6, 2012)

*more pix!!!*

more lab ride pix


----------



## Vintage Velo (Feb 6, 2012)

*Club Name??*

Derek, How about the Bridgetown chapter of the SKIDKINGS!!! Give the Coasters some competition! Looks like you guys are having fun. Cheers, Mike


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 6, 2012)

*Name for Portland club....*



Vintage Velo said:


> Derek, How about the Bridgetown chapter of the SKIDKINGS!!! Give the Coasters some competition! Looks like you guys are having fun. Cheers, Mike



I like it Mike. Portland is also known as Stump Town so....The Stump Town Skid Marks! Brad  (Uh oh, did Boris already think of that?)


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2012)

Vintage Velo said:


> Derek, How about the Bridgetown chapter of the SKIDKINGS!!! Give the Coasters some competition! Looks like you guys are having fun. Cheers, Mike




There is a list of proposed names. Maybe next ride there will be more interest in choosing one. Personally I do think we need a name, but that's just me.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Mike. You should make it down when you can. I see I doubled up on some photos on the post. I had to include action shots like Mark on his Bluebird. What amazing NW weather were having , not typical at all.   


Brad good one!


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 6, 2012)

*lab ride*

nice pics guys great to see these bikes out being rode like ours i am jealous i was stuck at a super bowl party listening to Madonna lip sinking.....

AKA BROWNIE  SKIDKINGS MEMBER   (LETS RIDE !!)


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 7, 2012)

*lucky lab*

NICE BIKES ! Nice to see great bikeS out and about rather than collecting dust in a basement or wall art in a living room..Can't wait for the SKIDKINGS to ride with the Portland gang ....KEEP ON RIDIN!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2012)

How about the Portland Trail Blazers?
The bluebird tank door looks pretty good!
Chris


----------



## fatbike (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the compliments and support. Its been so far really fun getting out on the bikes that typically don't see any outside time, and they do deserve it. It would be fun to get together with the Skidkings.


----------

